# Der Hobbit: Die Schlacht der fünf Heere in der Filmkritik: Das Ende der Mittelerde-Saga



## sveasy (17. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Hobbit: Die Schlacht der fünf Heere in der Filmkritik: Das Ende der Mittelerde-Saga* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Hobbit: Die Schlacht der fünf Heere in der Filmkritik: Das Ende der Mittelerde-Saga


----------



## Wut-Gamer (17. Dezember 2014)

Habe bisher nur den ersten Hobbit gesehen. Hat mich nicht beeindruckt.


----------



## Turalyon (17. Dezember 2014)

Gestern den dritten gesehen. Einwandfrei. nur eine szene hat mich verwundert in der finalen schlacht, und zwar, warum die Elben nicht ein einziges mal ihre Bögen eingesetzt haben...


----------



## Enisra (17. Dezember 2014)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Gestern den dritten gesehen. Einwandfrei. nur eine szene hat mich verwundert in der finalen schlacht, und zwar, warum die Elben nicht ein einziges mal ihre Bögen eingesetzt haben...



ich würde eher sagen, das man es nicht in der Nahaufnahme gesehen hat, aber ich bin mir schon sicher dass die auch ihre Bögen benutzt haben
Legolas mal ausgenommen

Ansonsten mal endlich eine gute Kritik am Film die nicht nur Klickbait ist, wobei das am Inhalt festzumachen ist und man mehr als deutlich merkt, das sich Kritikpunkte aus der Nase gezogen werden.
Wobei ich ja glaube, dass der Film Massiv dadurch gewinnen wird, wenn man den Back to Back an Smaugs Einöde sieht, ein Punkt der bei dem und Eine Unerwartete Reise nicht so sehr ins Gewicht fällt, aber nja, Nanospoiler, der Film hier fängt halt genau da an wo der andere aufgehört hat


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich bleibe bei meiner deutlichen Kritik am Film, die ich im Movie-Thread bereits geäußert habe.
Daher kann ich dieser Meinung hier nicht wirklich zustimmen.


----------



## Reaper1706 (17. Dezember 2014)

Hab direkt nach dem Kino die ersten 20 Minuten von Die Gefährten EE angesehen und musste feststellen, dass man nun so manche Mimik/Gestik oder Wortwahl anders oder sogar völlig neu wahrnimmt und interpretiert. Find ich cool! Somit hat DSDFH für mich alles richtig gemacht und bietet ein super Ende, um mit HdR sofort weiterzumachen. Mal sehen, was die EE noch so bringt...ne halbe Stunde ist viel Stoff! Und nochmal an alle Kritiker des CGI: Hoffentlich merkt ihr jetzt mal, dass sämtliche Kritik der Trilogie Schwachsinn war! Im Grund ist Peter Jackson ein Genie, weil er es perfekt hinbekommen hat, dass es eine fortwährende Steigerung innerhalb der Hexalogie gibt und der Höhepunkt dann in DRdK stattfindet. Das muss man erstmal  hinbekommen. PJ hat immer gesagt, dass er die Hobbit-Trilogie als Teile des Gesamtwerkes sieht und somit ist es nur folgerichtig, dass sie nicht an das Niveau von HdR rankommt. Und da sind die hier kritisierten zu perfekten CGI Effekte nichts weiter als ein stilistisches Merkmal. Es ist so gewollt, dass man die Effekte in HdR besser findet, weil es eine Steigerung innerhalb der Reihe darstellt. Daran habt ihr nur nie gedacht! Alle denken, dass der Hobbit besser sein muss, weil er neuer ist. Das ist kompletter Schwachsinn!


----------



## Enisra (17. Dezember 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich bleibe bei meiner deutlichen Kritik am Film, die ich im Movie-Thread bereits geäußert habe.
> Daher kann ich dieser Meinung hier nicht wirklich zustimmen.



aber das ist das Schöne am Film, da wird weniger rumgeflamed wenn die Wertung anderst ist


----------



## LOX-TT (17. Dezember 2014)

Reaper1706 schrieb:


> Mal sehen, was die EE noch so bringt...ne halbe Stunde ist viel Stoff!



Hoffentlich die Beisetzung von Thorin, Kili und Fili sowie die Krönung Dains (oder zumindest der Info, dass Thorins Vetter nun 'König unter dem Berge' sein wird)


----------



## Reaper1706 (17. Dezember 2014)

Ja das klingt gut. Und bitte mehr Szenen mit Beorn! Das war zu wenig bis gar nix in der Kinofassung. Und vielleicht noch ein etwas ausführlicherer Ausblick auf Sauron - mehr will ich dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## Madajnun (17. Dezember 2014)

Hab ihn mir in 3D angesehen und war begeistert,viele gänsehaut momente der gang ins Kino hat sich wirklich gelohnt!

Ich hoffe wirklich das Peter Jackson sich das nochmal überlegt und verschiedene knackpunkte(übder die Dunedain,die Kinder Hurins oder der Kämpf gegen Melkor) aus dem Silmarillion aufgreift!


----------



## Wut-Gamer (17. Dezember 2014)

Reaper1706 schrieb:


> Es ist so gewollt, dass man die Effekte in HdR besser findet, weil es eine Steigerung innerhalb der Reihe darstellt.



Rofl.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (17. Dezember 2014)

Madajnun schrieb:


> Ich hoffe wirklich das Peter Jackson sich das nochmal überlegt und verschiedene knackpunkte(übder die Dunedain,die Kinder Hurins oder der Kämpf gegen Melkor) aus dem Silmarillion aufgreift!



Mit den Filmen über den Herr der Ringe und den Hobbit sind die verfügbaren Filmrechte jetzt ausgereizt.
Für die anderen Werke von Tolkien gibt es keine Filmrechte.
Es ist auch eher unwahrscheinlich, dass die Erben von Tolkien diese rausgeben, weil Christopher Tolkien vor einiger Zeit schon einmal erwähnt hat, dass er die Filme nicht im Sinne seines Vaters empfindet.

Die Filmrechte für HDR und Hobbit gibt es übrigens nur, weil diese J.R.R. seinerzeit noch selbst verkauft hat.


----------



## Turalyon (17. Dezember 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich würde eher sagen, das man es nicht in der Nahaufnahme gesehen hat, aber ich bin mir schon sicher dass die auch ihre Bögen benutzt haben
> Legolas mal ausgenommen
> 
> Ansonsten mal endlich eine gute Kritik am Film die nicht nur Klickbait ist, wobei das am Inhalt festzumachen ist und man mehr als deutlich merkt, das sich Kritikpunkte aus der Nase gezogen werden.
> Wobei ich ja glaube, dass der Film Massiv dadurch gewinnen wird, wenn man den Back to Back an Smaugs Einöde sieht, ein Punkt der bei dem und Eine Unerwartete Reise nicht so sehr ins Gewicht fällt, aber nja, Nanospoiler, der Film hier fängt halt genau da an wo der andere aufgehört hat



Ich mein ja die Szene, wo die Elben und Zwerge sich gegenüberstehen und dann die Orks ankommen. Die Zwerge rennen an den Elben vorbei und bauen ja diese Kampflinie auf. Als Taktiker sagt man sich ja, "Bogenschützen (grade elbische) schießen über die Zwerge hinweg und dünnen die Reihen der Orks aus bevor die auf den Wall stark gepanzerter Zwergenkrieger treffen. Doch statt dessen hüpfen die Elben über die Zwerge hinweg direkt in den Nahkampf, was die Zwerge dazu veranlasst, es ebenso zu tun. Mag zwar ein optischer Leckerbissen gewesen sein, gute Taktik war's jedenfalls nicht ^^


----------



## Enisra (17. Dezember 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Die Filmrechte für HDR und Hobbit gibt es übrigens nur, weil diese J.R.R. seinerzeit noch selbst verkauft hat.



wobei die aber mit dem Filmen auch schon kleinlich sind
Wenn man sich da mal den einen rotoskopie Version anschaut von HdR

Außerdem, mal ehrlich, aber Tolkien ist nicht der einzige der gute Fantasy oder allgm gute Bücher geschrieben hat!
Warum nicht mal andere Verfilmenswerte Literatur umsetzen? Wie z.B. Ein gutes Omen, Sandman oder die Hyperion Gesänge?


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Dezember 2014)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Ich mein ja die Szene, wo die Elben und Zwerge sich gegenüberstehen und dann die Orks ankommen. Die Zwerge rennen an den Elben vorbei und bauen ja diese Kampflinie auf. Als Taktiker sagt man sich ja, "Bogenschützen (grade elbische) schießen über die Zwerge hinweg und dünnen die Reihen der Orks aus bevor die auf den Wall stark gepanzerter Zwergenkrieger treffen. Doch statt dessen hüpfen die Elben über die Zwerge hinweg direkt in den Nahkampf, was die Zwerge dazu veranlasst, es ebenso zu tun. Mag zwar ein optischer Leckerbissen gewesen sein, gute Taktik war's jedenfalls nicht ^^



Zitat von Beorn: "Waldelben sind weniger klug, aber gefährlich." Sagt ja alles.


----------



## Worrel (17. Dezember 2014)

Interessant, daß einige Hobbit 3 für den besten Film der Trilogie halten und andere für den schlechtesten.


> Wer dachte, die Schlachten um Helms Klamm oder Gondor wären episch, wird sich hier die Augen reiben.


Kann ich nicht bestätigen. 
Beispiel Gondor:
Erst wird die Vorstadt Osgiliath  überrant und der Rückzug von Faramir & Co von Gandalf gerettet. 
Dann stehen massenhaft Orks vor den Mauern der Stadt und greifen mit Belagerungstürmen an.
Theoden und die Reiter von Rohan sorgen für Verluste unter den Belagerern. 
Dann kommen die Olifanten.
Grond zerstört das Haupttor, Feinde dringen in die Stadt ein.
Das Heer der Toten rettet den Tag.

Die Schlacht hat eine Handlung, sie "lebt" und ist dadurch episch, daß die einzelnen "Soloszenen" essentielle Schlachterfolge und -niederlagen zeigen (Anführer der Nazghul vs Theoden, Eowynn und Merry)

Beispiel Hobbit 3:


Spoiler



Gerade als es zur Schlacht zwischen den Zwergen, Elben und Menschen kommen will, stürmen die Zwerge auf die Orks und die Elben greifen mit in den Kampf ein. Soweit in Ordnung.
Dann: wird sich aufgeteilt zwischen "vor dem Erebor" und der Stadt Thal.
Dann wird noch was von einem 2. Ork Heer gesagt, aber daß das angekommen ist, habe ich nicht mitgekriegt.


Überhaupt: Die Schlacht findet zwar statt, aber es gibt keinerlei nachvollziehbaren Fortschritt.
Die Siege und Niederlagen der "Soloszenen" sind für den Fortgang der Schlacht größtenteils unerheblich.



> Nettes Detail am Rande: Einen beeindruckenden Auftritt (für den Autor sogar den beeindruckendsten) hat eine Randfigur. Es handelt sich ausgerechnet um einen Charakter, der recht wenig Screentime in allen sechs Filmen hatte, im Gefüge der Macht aber eine wichtige Position innehat. So knüpft der letzte Hobbit-Teil an die anderen Filme der Serie an.


Das war aber letztendlich nur die Kopie einer Szene aus dem HdR.


Spoiler



Was meines Erachtens aber überhaupt nicht paßt, da ich die Darstellung von Galadriel an ihrem Spiegel als Vision verstanden habe, wie sie sein *würde*, wenn sie dem Ring der Macht verfallen wäre.
Einfallslos hierbei außerdem: die Armhaltung 1:1 aus der HdR Szene zu kopieren.





> Dadurch, dass die Orks und Uruks maskierte Darsteller waren, wirkten sie lebendig und dreckig. Dieser Effekt geht den Orks, allen voran Antagonist Azog, in der Hobbit Trilogie völlig ab. Azog, als quasi reines CGI-Wesen wirkt trotz technischer Perfektion einfach seelenlos und seine Horden zu "sauber".


Was aber ein Problem der Trilogie ist und nicht des letzten Teils an sich.

Mein Hauptprobleme mit dem Film:

a) Die Verteilung der Handlung auf Teil 2+3:
Ich hätte es besser gefunden, wenn man die Handlung bis Smaugs Tod in Film 2 gepackt hätte und dafür den Dol Guldur Plot ab den geöffneten Gräbern der Nazghul an den Anfang von Teil 3 gesetzt hätte - 



Spoiler



woran die Befreiung von Gandalf und die Säuberung Dol Guldurs angeschlossen hätte


b) Der Charakter Entwicklung 



Spoiler



von Thorin hätte man mehr Zeit/Entwicklungsstufen geben müssen. Im Prinzip macht es zu Beginn des Filmes *klick* und Thorin ist vom verehrten König zum Schatzsüchtigen geworden. später macht es wieder *klick* und er ist wieder gut. 


c) Die Schlachthandlung ist nicht nachvollziehbar (abgesehen von Anfang bis zum Aufteilen der Heere)

d) Cliffhanger und Handlungsstränge werden nicht abgeschlossen.
- Am Ende von Hobbit 2 reitet Legolas hinter einem Ork (Bolg?) her - in Teil 3 wird nur gesagt, daß dieser ihm mithilfe von Wargen entkommen ist.


Spoiler



- Wer wird denn nun König unter dem Berg?
- Bekommen die Menschen einen Anteil am Gold?
- Bekommen die Waldelben ihre weißen Steine?
- Wer bekommt den Arkenstein?
- Was ist mit dem Bürgermeister von Seestadt geschehen?


----------



## placeholder1 (17. Dezember 2014)

Der Auftritt von Dain Eisenfuß (sollte wohl eher Eisenschädel heißen, lol) ist ja sowas von endgeil - optisch und akustisch! Wie er in zünftig zwergischer Weise auf seinem coolen Kampfschwein die Gegner erst einmal vollmotzt. Ich hoffe, es gibt irgendwann eine Art von Bild von ihm, was man sich im Großformat an die Wand pinnen kann (Download, Poster, Kalender).


----------



## placeholder1 (17. Dezember 2014)

Zudem hoffe ich, es gibt mehr von ihm und seinen Kriegern - und von Beorn! - in der Extended Version zu sehen!


----------



## Madajnun (17. Dezember 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Mit den Filmen über den Herr der Ringe und den Hobbit sind die verfügbaren Filmrechte jetzt ausgereizt.
> Für die anderen Werke von Tolkien gibt es keine Filmrechte.
> Es ist auch eher unwahrscheinlich, dass die Erben von Tolkien diese rausgeben, weil Christopher Tolkien vor einiger Zeit schon einmal erwähnt hat, dass er die Filme nicht im Sinne seines Vaters empfindet.
> 
> Die Filmrechte für HDR und Hobbit gibt es übrigens nur, weil diese J.R.R. seinerzeit noch selbst verkauft hat.



Da hab ich aber was falsch verstanden ty 
Ich hoffe wirklich das sich da noch etwas tut,auch wenn es unwahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Dezember 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Interessant, daß einige Hobbit 3 für den besten Film der Trilogie halten und andere für den schlechtesten.
> 
> Kann ich nicht bestätigen.
> Beispiel Gondor:
> ...



Lies das Buch.  
Die Schlacht im Film ist nur dazu da, um dem Ende der Story noch den epischen Schliff zu geben. Im Buch wird sie kaum beschrieben. Jedenfalls nicht so ausführlich, wie im Film dargestellt. 

Im Großen und Ganzen würde ich dir aber bei einigen anderen Punkten recht geben. Smaugs Tod wäre ein deutlich passenderes Ende für den 2. Film gewesen. So blieb ein Cliffhangar und im 3. Film wird man förmlich ins Feuer geworfen.


----------



## Worrel (18. Dezember 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Lies das Buch.
> Die Schlacht im Film ist nur dazu da, um dem Ende der Story noch den epischen Schliff zu geben. Im Buch wird sie kaum beschrieben. Jedenfalls nicht so ausführlich, wie im Film dargestellt.


Mit der Ausführlichkeit habe ich ja kein Problem - aber nachvollziehbare Schlachtabschnitte sollte es schon geben. Auch wenn die Schlacht von Tolkien nicht so detailliert ausgearbeitet wurde wie die in Gondor - wenn man mal mit der Inhaltsangabe auf Ardapedia vergleicht ... Folgendes kam in _Hobbit 3 _gar nicht rüber:


Spoiler



Aufgrund der besseren Bewaffnung, der höheren Kampfmoral und des Stellungsvorteils am Berg konnten die Elben, Menschen und Zwerge den zahlenmäßig überlegenen Orks eine Zeit lang standhalten, die erste Angriffswelle zurückwerfen und fast völlig vernichten. Jedoch wurde die Lage immer bedrohlicher, als eine zweite Angriffswelle der Orks die Bergausläufer von hinten her eroberte. Mit der dritten Welle kamen die größten und stärksten Orks, unter ihnen Bolg und seine Leibgarde, sodass es um die Lage der Verbündeten bald schlecht stand.

Thorin, [...] drang mit seinen 12 Gefährten auf die Orks ein, die vor dem überraschendem Angriff zurückwichen. Viele Zwerge von den Eisenbergen und Menschen folgten ihm, doch ihre Lage verschlechterte sich auf Grund der offenen Flanken zusehend. Thorin und Gefährten drangen bis zu Bolgs Leibgarde vor, konnten deren Schildwall jedoch nicht durchbrechen.

Erst als die Orks von den Adlern von den Berghängen vertrieben und von Beorn in Bärengestalt zurückgedrängt wurden, wendet sich das Blatt zugunsten der Menschen, Elben und Zwerge. 
[...]

Der Drachenschatz wurde zu gleichen Teilen unter den siegreichen Parteien aufgeteilt. Dáin Eisenfuß wurde neuer König unter dem Berg, Bard wurde König von Thal. Drei Viertel der Orks wurden in der Schlacht getötet, sodass das Nebelgebirge nach der Schlacht erheblich sicherer war.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Dezember 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Mit der Ausführlichkeit habe ich ja kein Problem - aber nachvollziehbare Schlachtabschnitte sollte es schon geben. Auch wenn die Schlacht von Tolkien nicht so detailliert ausgearbeitet wurde wie die in Gondor - wenn man mal mit der Inhaltsangabe auf Ardapedia vergleicht ... Folgendes kam in _Hobbit 3 _gar nicht rüber:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



In HdR kommt auch Tom Bombadil nicht vor. Auch nicht der Baum, der Merry und Pippin gefangen hält. Über fehlenden/veränderten Inhalt sollte man sich bei diesen Filmen wohl nicht beschweren.  Aber ich verstehe, was du meinst. Allein dadurch, dass Azog in den Filmen als Thorins Gegenspieler auftritt, wird ja schon vieles verändert und Thorin selbst total verfälscht. Im Buch war der nämlich auch nicht so schroff und ernsthaft.


----------



## Worrel (18. Dezember 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> In HdR kommt auch Tom Bombadil nicht vor. Auch nicht der Baum, der Merry und Pippin gefangen hält.


Der alte Weidenmann, der die Hobbits bei Tom Bombadil "auffrißt", kommt in der HdR Film Trilogie vor. Dort ist es Baumbart, der ihn besänftigt und die Hobbits dadurch befreit. (Zusätzliche Szene in der SEE zum 2. Teil)



> Über fehlenden/veränderten Inhalt sollte man sich bei diesen Filmen wohl nicht beschweren.


Es geht ja nicht um *veränderten *Inhalt, sondern um* nicht vorhandenen*.

Im von mir zitierten Abschnitt wir ein klarer nachvollziehbarer Schlachtverlauf skizziert - im Film hingegen gibt es bis auf den Anfang nur noch _"im Hintergrund findet eine Schlacht statt"_ - es gibt keine spürbare Weiterentwicklung - vor allem bei der Schlacht vor dem Berg.

Daß Azog im Buch schon bei Moria starb oder es bei Tolkien nirgends eine Tauriel gab -  geschenkt. Eine 1:1 Übertragung der Buchvorlage ohne jede Überraschung wäre auch wieder langweilig. Zudem gibt es Szenen, die in einem Buch funktionieren und Szenen, die in Film nicht funktionieren oder nicht zu dem gerade vorhandenen Tempo passen - da muß man teilweise eben was umschreiben.


----------



## Enisra (18. Dezember 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Daß Azog im Buch schon bei Moria starb oder es bei Tolkien nirgends eine Tauriel gab -  geschenkt. Eine 1:1 Übertragung der Buchvorlage ohne jede Überraschung wäre auch wieder langweilig. Zudem gibt es Szenen, die in einem Buch funktionieren und Szenen, die in Film nicht funktionieren oder nicht zu dem gerade vorhandenen Tempo passen - da muß man teilweise eben was umschreiben.



Wobei man aber auch mal sagen muss, dass das Frauenbild bis auf 2 Fälle doch eher männlich dominiert war, ich meine, Arwen macht auch nichts im Buch
Und auch wenn man den Genderwahnsinn von beiden Nervigen Seiten her ignoriert, aber solche Gruppenzusammelstellungen sind schon eher etwas langweilig


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Dezember 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dann wird noch was von einem 2. Ork Heer gesagt, aber daß das angekommen ist, habe ich nicht mitgekriegt.


"Die Adler kommen ..." 


> - Was ist mit dem Bürgermeister von Seestadt geschehen?


Wird von Smaugs Leichnam mit in die Tiefe gerissen (oder erschlagen, kommt aufs selbe raus, nämlich dass er dabei den Tod findet)


----------



## lars9401 (18. Dezember 2014)

Ich hoffe, dass die Langfassung noch einiges nachlegt. Es fehlt so dermaßen viel aus den Trailern:



Spoiler



- Wo war das Widderheer ? Die Widder waren in der Szene als Thorin und Co. Richtung Azog aufbrechen einfach da.
- Die Szene mit dem Wagen und den Wargen auf dem Eis. Keine Anzeichen davon im Film.
- Im Trailer schießen die Zwerge noch mit Ballisten. Die fehlten auch.
- Bard hing auch glaube ich nicht mit einem Pfeil am Dach
- Gandalf's Satz: "Es gilt nur eine Frage zu beantworten: Wie soll dieser Tag enden." kam auch glaube ich nicht vor

Und Legolas' Flugszene war auch geschnitten. Erst hängt er mit beiden  Armen an den Füßen der Fledermaus. Eine Einstellung später hängt er  kopfüber und steckt seine Messer weg.


----------



## HowdyM (18. Dezember 2014)

Nach meiner meinung der absolut schwächste Teil der ganzen Verfilmungen. Die Kritikpunkte wurden ja schon fast alle genannt...mir fehlte auch einfach etwas Handlung. Man merkte dem letzten Teil deutlich, das die Verfilmung auf eine Triologie gestreckt werden sollte, aber irgendwie fehlt auch wiederum etwas bei der ganzen Gestaltung. Was ist mit Beorn, was passiert überhaupt mit dem 2. Orkheer ( die paar Hanseln in den Türmen könnens ja nicht gewesen sein), ständig hat man den Eindruck, es wurden Szenen einfach geschnitten, oder vielleicht auch gar nicht verfilmt.  Sorry, aber ich war ziemlich enttäuscht, 3D oder nicht.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Dezember 2014)

HowdyM schrieb:


> Nach meiner meinung der absolut schwächste Teil der ganzen Verfilmungen. Die Kritikpunkte wurden ja schon fast alle genannt...mir fehlte auch einfach etwas Handlung. Man merkte dem letzten Teil deutlich, das die Verfilmung auf eine Triologie gestreckt werden sollte, aber irgendwie fehlt auch wiederum etwas bei der ganzen Gestaltung. Was ist mit Beorn, was passiert überhaupt mit dem 2. Orkheer ( die paar Hanseln in den Türmen könnens ja nicht gewesen sein), ständig hat man den Eindruck, es wurden Szenen einfach geschnitten, oder vielleicht auch gar nicht verfilmt.  Sorry, aber ich war ziemlich enttäuscht, 3D oder nicht.





Spoiler



das 2. Orkheer (Bolgs Gundbad-Orks) wird von den Adlern und Beorn zerlegt, kurz bevor Thorin Azog versenkt 



die SEE wird natürlich den Film nochmal aufwerten, wie immer. Aber ich fand auch die Kinofassung schon sehr gut


----------



## Enisra (18. Dezember 2014)

*Lox Anstups*

*Hust* Spoilers! 

Ich muss ja dann doch noch mal etwas festhalten das ihr grade schon so ein paar kritische Stellen spoilert da es zwar im Buch klar wird wer alles theoretisch in HdR verkommt oder Offensichtlich ist, manche arme Seele hat aber nicht das Buch gelesen

Das Smaug stirbt und die beiden Orcs, klar, wer das offensichtliche nicht mitbekommt Jammert schon ziemlich rum, aber die anderen, eher nicht


----------



## Rdrk710 (19. Dezember 2014)

Der Film wird von der SEE nicht nur aufgewertet, er hat sie bitter nötig.

WO kamen denn die Reittiere her, mit denen die Zwerge zu Azog hochgeritten sind? Die waren beim Eintreffen des zwergenheeres NICHT zu sehen, sondern nur im Trailer(!). Da wurde offensichtlich etwas zu viel rausgeschnitten und das ist wirklich schlechet Arbeit.

Der fehlende Verbleib Beorns ist damit für mich fast verschmerzbar, wenngleich es trotzdem dem Film nicht guttut.

berhaupt fühlte ich mich an manchen Stelen vergaggeiert, aber da das mein subjektives Empfinden ist, belasse ich es dabei.


----------



## Worrel (19. Dezember 2014)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Der fehlende Verbleib Beorns ist damit für mich fast verschmerzbar, wenngleich es trotzdem dem Film nicht guttut.


Beorn war doch da - für ca. 5 Sekunden.


----------



## Enisra (19. Dezember 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Beorn war doch da - für ca. 5 Sekunden.



womit der auch so viel Screentime wie im Buch bekommt, 
mal abgesehen davon, da das schon ein paar mal als Scheinargument kommt:

Leute, wenn ihr lieber euch mit dem Sitznachbar oder dem Smartphone beschäftig und nicht auf den Film konzentriert, dann kommt aber auch nicht mit so Punkten "was ist eigentlich mit XY"
Vorallem hätte das Beorn nicht mal wirklich gebraucht in der Schlacht und wieso wundert man sich wo der ist? Auf der anderen Seite des Düsterwaldes halt hätte man den nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## Rdrk710 (19. Dezember 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> womit der auch so viel Screentime wie im Buch bekommt,
> mal abgesehen davon, da das schon ein paar mal als Scheinargument kommt:
> 
> 
> Vorallem hätte das Beorn nicht mal wirklich gebraucht in der Schlacht und wieso wundert man sich wo der ist? .



Genau darum geht's mir doch. Warum muss man für 5 Sekunden zeigen, wie er sich in die Schlacht stürzt und verwandelt, wenn dann seine ganze restliche "Screentime" rausgeschnitten wird für die SEE? Da kann man sich den Schmarrn sparen.

Aber wie ich schon sagte, ich fands im Kino schlimmer, dass URPLÖTZLICH die Reitwidder für die Zwerge da waren. Bei der SEE kann man dann sehen, wann und wie die zur Schlacht gefunden haben.  Für mich ist das ziemlich undurchdacht zusammengeschnitten worden.


----------



## Worrel (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich fand es verwirrend, als Gandalf und Bilbo Richtung Auenland geritten sind und dann einen Abschiedsplausch ohne Reittiere halten, der so wirkte, als seien sie die Strecke zu Fuß gegangen. Wenn Gandalf schon die ganze Strecke bis zum Auenland Bilbo begleitet - warum dann nicht bis zu ihm nach Hause? Warum steigt Bilbo nicht erst dort ab, sondern schleppt seine Kiste mindestens hunderte von Metern ohne das Reitpony durch die Gegend?


----------



## Rdrk710 (19. Dezember 2014)

Wahrscheinlich kommt die Erklärung dafür dann im Extended Cut ^^


----------



## Worrel (19. Dezember 2014)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich kommt die Erklärung dafür dann im Extended Cut ^^


Beorn kam nochmal für 5 Sekunden vorbei und hat die Reittiere gefressen.


----------

